# phpMyAdmin - Missing File



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

Today I need to install phpMyAdmin and discover a surprise. I think there is a missing file. I will show a screenshot because I don't know how to fix my ssh (PuTTy) in a VirtualBox.

[cmd=]pkg_add -r phpMyAdmin[/cmd]

```
pkg_add: could not find package pdflib-7.0.4!
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'pecl-pdflib-2.1.8' failed!
```

Screenshot

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

Pdflib can't be packaged.


```
RESTRICTED=	many odd restrictions on usage and distribution
```


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

*burp!*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Pdflib can't be packaged.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



What can I do?


----------



## silverglade00 (May 11, 2011)

You can try using the port: [CMD=""]cd /usr/ports/print/pdflib/ && make install clean[/CMD] Then add your package.


----------

